# Achieving the best possible sound of my speakers



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

After a lot of research and reviewing the info of this amazing forum my setup is going as fast as my wallet can handle. My current gear is:

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE3000U
Screen: Elite Cinetension 120"
DVD: Sony BDP-S350
TV: Samsung Retro-Projection (for gaming and normal TV)
Receiver: Onkyo NR906
Game console: Nintendo Wii
Harmony Universal Remote Control 880
Fronts: LSi 9
Center: LSiC
Rear: LSi 7
Back: Old sony speakers (need to upgrade)
Subs: Two PSW10 (need to upgrade maybe DIY)

The LSi9 arrive yesterday to replace the LSi7. My first impression is that the Onkyo can’t support the load of the speakers. When the LSi7 where on the front the room feels more fulfill:huh:. I’m thinking in helping the Onkyo with and amp to drive the LSi9 and the LSiC. I’m not an expert in this matter so I need some suggestion to achieve the best possible sound of the speakers. I will appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I really doubt that an external amp will make any difference. The LSi7 and LSi9 are both 4 ohms, 88dB sensitivity, so they do not represent any real change.

If you need improvements, look to setup and room acoustics.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Kal, The 906 wont need any help driving either of those speakers. Once you do the Auddessey setup properly (read at least 5 positions) You should hear a great deal of improvement.


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I run the Auddessey setup with 8 positions, but this afternoon will double check it.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

whonc said:


> Thanks for your replies. I run the Auddessey setup with 8 positions, but this afternoon will double check it.


How you run it is important. The instructions in the Onkyo manual imply it is plug-and-play but it is not. There is a nice cooperative guide here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=134123&d=1235138717

Kal


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't access the link you post, but I setup the system with the Audyssey setup guide located in the avsforum.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14456895#post14456895


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

whonc said:


> I can't access the link you post, but I setup the system with the Audyssey setup guide located in the avsforum.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14456895#post14456895


Same thing. My link was to a downloadable Word Doc.

Kal


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I run the setup again and everything sounds the same. I was reviewing the speakers thread and found that new speakers need to break in, maybe this is the problem.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are the dimensions of your room and how do you have your speakers placed in the room?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

whonc said:


> I run the setup again and everything sounds the same. I was reviewing the speakers thread and found that new speakers need to break in, maybe this is the problem.


I doubt it.:mooooh:


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

The room is for multipurpose use, you can see some pictures before the speaker installation in this thread 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...commendations/14781-ht-multipurpose-room.html

In the afternoon I'll send the actual placement diagram.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That bookshelf on the one side of the room will defiantly affect how the speakers will sound. The reflective points of that room are very high and will need some addressing for sure. do you have the speakers on stands or located in one of the shelves?


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Locate on the shelves.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That's part of your problem. If you bring them out and put them on stands you will notice a big difference.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> That bookshelf on the one side of the room will defiantly affect how the speakers will sound.


Definitely, defiantly. :nerd:

Kal


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is the diagram of the speaker position and some pics.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are two things about the placement that are wrong
One, the angle is too far into the center of the room. You should not need more than a 5 to 10 degree angle given the layout of your room. 
Two, the edge of the bookshelf being so close to the speaker will cause imaging issues, speakers need to be free of obstructions including the sides.


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions tonyvdb. I was very busy making the stands for the speakers to get it out of the shelves. Also the new angle of the speakers is 10 degrees. I sending some pics of the new setup. If your have another suggestion please let me now.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You really need some significant absorbent material on the room surfaces and bass traps. Looks like a pretty 'hard' room to me.

Kal


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

Kal, how can I address this issues? What do you mean with "hard"? Do REW is the tool to start?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Move the stands away from the shelves more for starters.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> Move the stands away from the shelves more for starters.


Agreed, move the speakers in towards the display about a foot or so. Redo Auddessey and I bet you will already hear a big difference.
The so called "hard" surfaces that Kal is referring to is particularly the wood shelves, the fact that you have no books in them as they are simply pockets that the sound can get trapped in and reflect off of several times causing very strange imaging and delays.


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't move the speakers because of the screen.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahhh, Ok I see. Well we all need to make compromises in our setup and the fact that you built stands is a big step in the right direction.:T re run Ayddessey and see what you get now with that setup. Run Auddessey with the screen down.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

whonc said:


> Kal, how can I address this issues? What do you mean with "hard"?


Acoustically, hard. Flat, reflective surfaces. Very little absorbent or diffusive materials, especially in corners. Glass. All this leaves room modes unabated and allows reflections to obscure imaging.



> Do REW is the tool to start?


Not really. You need to add physical materials (carpet, drapes, panels, etc.) to correct this, although you can monitor some of their effects in REW. The best start for this is Everest's book 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Master-Handbook-Acoustics-Alton-Everest/dp/0071360972[/ame] and the standard sites for those who make treatments:
www.realtraps.com
www.gikacoustics.com
www.readytraps.com
etc.

Kal


----------

